# 6spd Manual n a S14......



## jayman281 (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone on here ever retro-fitted a S15 6spd manual tranny into a S14? The motor mounts r pretty much the same but what about the tranny? How could I even find out if it would work? I know the stock setup kinda sucks but there r aftermarket trannies that kick so much ass. Am I the only person that thinks of this stuff or am I the only person that doesn't know that it wouldn't b worth it? N either case thanks n advance....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S15 6spd was used with the SR20DET motor. The 6spd bellhousing will not bolt up to an KA24DE motor.


----------



## jayman281 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. HKS makes 1 for the S14. Now I need to find out if it'll work with a RB24. I don't remember off top which block is used for the amalgamation but I think it's the RB26.


----------

